# Individual Learning Plans (ILP) [Merged]



## NATO Boy (5 Mar 2005)

I just recently got a 20 page bundle of printed stuff on how to fill out an ILP form but am stuck on two things:

1. What forms do I need to complete the Individual Learning Plan (proof of payment of tuition, program outline, e.t.c....?)
2. Does the ILP get filled out on the CF website and then printed or is there an actual form you can request from your Coy OR?

The bundle I was given looks like it was just printed from the CF website so I'm guessing you do it there...any other ideas? ???


----------



## The_Falcon (5 Mar 2005)

I filled it out on the website then printed it


----------



## Hoplite (9 Mar 2005)

Nato,

When I sent my original ILP in, I had a form that was given to me by the Ed O.  However, I have to make an amendment so I used the form at the CDA website and it looks pretty slick when it is all done.  It is the same information anyways, just looks so much neater!

The documentation I sent in originally was the form itself, substantiation memo and a copy of my MPRR.  Seeing as the substantiation is part of the online form, the only thing you have to include is your MPRR.

The other information is required when you fill out the claim to get reimbursement.  

Cheers


----------



## NATO Boy (9 Mar 2005)

Cool, thanks for the help guys.


----------



## ark (1 Jan 2006)

Anyone has the link to the "Individual Learning Plan" site where we can fill in the form for school reimbursement ?

[edit] Ok I found it http://www.cda.forces.gc.ca/er/engraph/ILP/ilp_form/ilp.asp


----------



## sgtclerk (24 Jan 2006)

I've attached a link with information on it about the ILP with a direct link to the ILP.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/cfpn/engraph/11_04/11_04_er_e.asp

If you have questions you should feel free to contact your base education officer or the education councellor.  On bigger bases in the CF there should also be a BPSO who can assist in guiding you through the process.

Good Luck


----------



## a_himself (16 Oct 2006)

Hi there, I just had a quick question.

I am a reservist and I'm going to university right now, I've received three tuition reimbursements of $2000 so far and I'm planning to put in for my last right away, but I had one concern.

On one of the forms we sign when receiving this money, it has this passage which we must acknowledge:

"2.	Member statement:  Attached is a copy of the approved ILP with required receipts, proof of successful course completion and a CF 52 General Allowance Claim to apply for reimbursement under the Education Reimbursement program for Primary Reserves.  Expenses submitted were mandatory for the course(s) identified.  I intend to remain employed by the CF for at least one year following the completion of the course(s) claimed."

Basically, once this year of school is done, I'm planning to go and work out of the country for something I have lined up.  It's been a good run but I'm planning at this point to bow out and end my career as an army reservist.

So what I'm wondering is, for anyone who might know, given that I'm planning to quit within the next year, if I were to put in for this last tuition reimbursement and I receive the money and then turn in my kit and quit prior to "one year following the completion of the courses claimed" - Will the army make me give the money back?  I just want to know whether or not I should put in for this.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## beach_bum (16 Oct 2006)

So, you are going to sign a form stating that you plan on staying in...when you have no intention of doing so.  Are you seriously asking if you should do that?


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (16 Oct 2006)

a_himself said:
			
		

> I intend to remain employed by the CF for at least one year following the completion of the course(s) claimed."



I think you already know the anwser to this.  If you don't "intend" then don't take the money.  At the very least give the chain of command a heads up.  (or at the very least be prepaired to give back the money)


----------



## George Wallace (16 Oct 2006)

a_himself said:
			
		

> On one of the forms we sign when receiving this money, it has this passage which we must acknowledge:
> 
> "2.	Member statement:  Attached is a copy of the approved ILP with required receipts, proof of successful course completion and a CF 52 General Allowance Claim to apply for reimbursement under the Education Reimbursement program for Primary Reserves.  Expenses submitted were mandatory for the course(s) identified.  I intend to remain employed by the CF for at least one year following the completion of the course(s) claimed."



You are signing a Legal Contract.  If you intend on breaking it, you will have to pay the consequences, which will probably include the return of the money you falsely claimed.  If you were signing this with a Civilian Company, you would be sued on breaking that contract, for the return of those monies, so why would you think this would be any different?  Surely you, as a University student, must be able to fathom this?


----------



## 54/102 CEF (16 Oct 2006)

Hey - circumstances change - just like in reg and res.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Oct 2006)

54/102 CEF said:
			
		

> Hey - circumstances change - just like in reg and res.



Yes.  That is very true.  It doesn't mean that one shouldn't be prepared to pay back in full what they received, perhaps under false pretences (as this person has already admitted to).  Otherwise, it may be considered a Criminal Offence.  No employer is going to pay you for services not rendered, without recouping their money.


----------



## McG (16 Oct 2006)

a_himself said:
			
		

> Hi there, I just had a quick question.


Yes.  You must remain in the reserves for 1 year after your course ends (you can also transfer to another component of the CF & still get the money).  If you remain in but do not parade, you still disqualify yourself for the money.


----------



## toughenough (16 Oct 2006)

Wouldn't you feel guilty doing this? This isn't a student loan.

Please don't milk the system, their is already not enough to go around.


----------



## a_himself (16 Oct 2006)

Wow, God sorry for asking!

I'm just wondering, because as we all know there are a million different little apparant rules and regulations within the big beauracracy of the Army that are sometimes enforced and othertimes skipped over without any seeming sense of regularity.

I had never heard of this prior to reading this form, and I was curious as to just whether or not this is a strict, always enforced provision.  That's my main concern with this, they've given us a hundred different little lectures on the ILP program, brochures and stuff, and before reading this portion of the contract, I'd never heard ANYTHING about having to remain in the reserves for 1 year following the courses completion.

I'd be prepared to pay it back obviously.  You guys all act like I'm planning some huge scam and I'm going to become a fugitive with my big $2000 payday and live a life of luxury on some tropical island somewhere until my days are up lol.

Feel guilty about checking out a potential route to cut into my 30 000 dollars of student debt?  Sorry, no.  I'm not planning to go and take a pistol into the pay clerks office and force her to deposit the money into my account, I'm not looking to break the law, but if I knew I could get around a rule like this, why not?


----------



## George Wallace (16 Oct 2006)

a_himself said:
			
		

> ........  You guys all act like I'm planning some huge scam and I'm going to become a fugitive with my big $2000 payday and live a life of luxury on some tropical island somewhere until my days are up lol.
> 
> Feel guilty about checking out a potential route to cut into my 30 000 dollars of student debt?  Sorry, no.  I'm not planning to go and take a pistol into the pay clerks office and force her to deposit the money into my account, I'm not looking to break the law, but if I knew I could get around a rule like this, why not?



And you want us to think you have ethics after posting that?  Stop posting now.  You are only digging a deeper hole.


----------



## a_himself (16 Oct 2006)

It has nothing to do with ethics.  Signing the pay sheet for your buddy when he's not there is unethical - Checking to see if one particular rule in the sea of rules that may or may not be enforced is or isn't is not unethical given the circumstances.

It's unfair for you to antagonize me for something like this.  Unethical would be to attempt to violate some sort of policy and escape the consequences.  If I accepted this reimbursement money and were forced to pay it back after I have breached a provision of the contract, I'd accept the consequences obviously pay the money back.  You guys are throwing this buzzword out but not using it correctly.  It's beyond hypocritical.  If we are using the term as such, one could list a dozen different practices which are commonly practiced and accepted within the CF which are terribly unethical.  A simply variation from a written provision does not instantly define that act as "unethical".  Come on you guys should know this.

I'll give up if that's what you want, I believe it is, but you guys are really looking at this in a very black and white manner - ignoring the circumstances and variables that would counter your position, and acting as though you have a solid argument against this kind of things, even though you're probably being highly hypocritical.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Oct 2006)

Stop!  Just Stop right now.  The highlighted part of your post, the part you are now trying to deny saying, but which you did make (the statement is now a matter of record), is where the question of ethics enters the picture.  All the back-peddling you want to do now, only contributes more to the folly.  Just let this topic die.  Don't dig any more.


----------



## a_himself (16 Oct 2006)

The only folly here is everyone here deluding themselves acting like I'm some scumbag trying to destroy the foundations of the military while you guys are all Saints who have no concern for yourselves whatsoever and are better than those who use common sense in dealing with the situations we face rather than simply using black and white rules (which in so many cases for us can hardly be called that due to the lack of consistency) to determine your conduct in a colourful institution and world.  It's easy to hop up on a pedastal and act this way on the internet though.  This is a fantasy world on here it seems.  I'll take reality.

I apologize for trying to fact check on here, I won't bother you guys again.  I'll just ask at the unit where I'll get an honest answer rather than ten different people looking to put someone down and pump up their self-righteousness a little further.  It's funny because I bet you guys a million dollars, I could have asked this very same question to a MWO at the regimental headquarters and they might say "Oh no you wouldn't be able to get away with that" but I wouldn't get crap on and basically called a thief as here.  

Again, so sorry for upsetting everyone.

C'est tout.  

Proud to work alongside you guys.


----------



## McG (16 Oct 2006)

a_himself said:
			
		

> Unethical would be to attempt to violate some sort of policy and escape the consequences.


Do you mean like making off with $1,000 despite a policy that says you have not earned that $1,000?


			
				a_himself said:
			
		

> rules and regulations within the big beauracracy of the Army that are sometimes enforced and othertimes skipped over without any seeming sense of regularity.
> 
> ...
> 
> ... if I knew I could get around a rule like this, why not?


----------



## medaid (16 Oct 2006)

huh...I doubt you wouldn't be crapped on at your unit. As you can pretty much see that there are many of us who take a dim view on your attitude towards the reimbursement program. I hope you do not plan for a government position later on as a career...i.e. law enforcement. They take even dimmer views on such topics as circumventing rules and procedures for ones own monetary gain.

its sad for me to say this...but you put reservists in a bad light. The reimbursement program was created to both attract, and reward members for their dedication to the service.... there's nothing more I can say. I'm sick.


----------



## geo (16 Oct 2006)

only one thing I can say............ "don't do it"


----------



## CorporalMajor (10 Feb 2007)

Can someone direct me to the website where I can find this form and apply? I have looked for it all over and no luck...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Feb 2007)

Try here:
http://www.cda.forces.gc.ca/DLM/engraph/services/er/ilp/ilp_e.asp


----------



## PO2FinClk (27 Mar 2007)

Someone's gotta work on their pub searches ...


----------



## CorporalMajor (28 Mar 2007)

?


----------



## PO2FinClk (28 Mar 2007)

Any clerk should be more then apt to find a thing such as an ILP through the DIN.


----------



## CorporalMajor (29 Mar 2007)

True but I'm not trades Q'd. 

I tried searching with google, on DND, army.gc.ca ...... both on their engines and that of google..Found nothing.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Mar 2007)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> True but I'm not trades Q'd.
> 
> I tried searching with google, on DND, army.gc.ca ...... both on their engines and that of google..Found nothing.



DIN not available outside of a DND computer.


----------



## bdb (19 Apr 2007)

While trying to figure out this ILP stuff I found this in the instructions here http://www.cfsuo.forces.gc.ca/csss/pdev/reimburse_e.asp
...
•	Copy of Member’s Personnel Records Resume (MPRR)
•	For released members, copy of release message
•	Non-taxable claims will be paid by ...

So if you have to be in for one year after the claim ( which I had never even seen before reading this thread, which is bs and should be stated with the ILP) and the deadline to claim is something like 1 year after the course then what is a released member doing trying to get the bursary? I was under the belief that released members can't get the bursary whatsoever..


----------



## brihard (25 Apr 2007)

bdb said:
			
		

> While trying to figure out this ILP stuff I found this in the instructions here http://www.cfsuo.forces.gc.ca/csss/pdev/reimburse_e.asp
> ...
> •	Copy of Member’s Personnel Records Resume (MPRR)
> •	For released members, copy of release message
> ...



Perhaps claiming retroactively for education you completed while still in?


----------



## 284_226 (25 Apr 2007)

bdb said:
			
		

> While trying to figure out this ILP stuff I found this in the instructions here http://www.cfsuo.forces.gc.ca/csss/pdev/reimburse_e.asp
> ...
> •	Copy of Member’s Personnel Records Resume (MPRR)
> •	For released members, copy of release message
> ...



The same form is used for the ER (Education Reimbursement) and SCP (Skills Completion Program).  SCP members would provide a copy of their release message, as the SCP deals with training taken in preparation for release (or taken post-release).


----------



## PO2FinClk (26 Apr 2007)

I say do it as based on your posts is the only you will get to realize what the meaning of ethics truly are.


----------



## Scoobs (1 May 2007)

Whether the original poster thinks that it would be unethical or not does not matter.  If your hair sticks up on the back of your neck and a question of whether something is ethical or not should answer the question.  If you are debating if it is ethical or not, that tells you what to do.

Perhaps someone can help me, when did this reserve tuition reimbursement come into force?  I'm asking because I was in the reserves in the mid-90s and going to university at the time.  I'm now in the regs (got out of reserves, graduated, and worked for a couple of years in civy land, then rejoined as reg force) and have approx 13 years to go for twenty years.  Therefore, I have lots of time left and of course, this is my career.  Would I be able to claim any tuition reimbursement?  Of note, I still owe approx $8500 towards my student loans (started out with $50,000).

Thanks....


----------



## 284_226 (2 May 2007)

Scoobs said:
			
		

> Perhaps someone can help me, when did this reserve tuition reimbursement come into force?  I'm asking because I was in the reserves in the mid-90s and going to university at the time.  I'm now in the regs (got out of reserves, graduated, and worked for a couple of years in civy land, then rejoined as reg force) and have approx 13 years to go for twenty years.  Therefore, I have lots of time left and of course, this is my career.  Would I be able to claim any tuition reimbursement?  Of note, I still owe approx $8500 towards my student loans (started out with $50,000).



I think you're out of luck.  According to http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/dlm/engraph/about/policies/canforgen/135-04_e.asp, education reimbursement for the reserves didn't begin until 2000.

As someone that's taken quite a few courses under the _Reg Force ER_, I can tell you that one of the basic premises of the programs is that you have to have the ILP approved before taking any of the courses.  There was never any retroactivity to the reimbursement programs that I'm aware of.

On the upside, you can take a whole bunch of stuff now under the Reg Force ER, and have them reimburse 100% as opposed to the 50% under the reserve program.     Full details of all the ER programs are at:

http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/dlm/engraph/services/er/reimbursement_e.asp


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (24 May 2007)

Or hey... try the PSO's office, they're the guys that approve em


----------



## garb811 (24 May 2007)

Internet Link:  DLM - Individual Learning Plan


----------



## Radcliffe (24 Oct 2007)

Sorry for the thread necromancy here, but on the last line of the ILP says, "Reimbursement for this program would be:" and the options are ER-Reg, SCP, Adv Degree, and Initial Degree. What do all of these mean? 

I'm just looking for reimbursement for my tuition, I'm doing a Bachelor of Arts degree. Does this mean I should pick Initial Degree?


----------



## exgunnertdo (24 Oct 2007)

Depends on what you are - Reg/Res, NCM/Offr

Initial Degree is for Reg F Officers - and it's a specific program you apply for, different budgets, etc.  You are probably ER (Education Reimbursement).  Read the web site or check with the PDev people.

http://www.cda.forces.gc.ca/dlm/engraph/services/er/finance_e.asp - CDA Website.


----------



## dapaterson (24 Oct 2007)

Radcliffe: From your profile I'll assume you're a Reserve officer - so go to the link at http://www.cda.forces.gc.ca/dlm/engraph/services/er/programmes/pres_e.asp for the details.


----------



## Amsdell (13 Feb 2008)

Does anyone here know how to go about submitting your education reimbursement yourself?  (without using the OR)  From what I understand, when the ILP goes through (which it had) and the appropriate ID numbers are provided, the transcript, payment record, and receipts are off to Kingston to be validated.  This is the stage where my local OR failed, to make a long story short.  The individual charged with processing financial claims is nowhere to be found and I am currently trying to retrieve my documents (which is also nowhere to be found) so I may finish the process myself as time is an issue.  I have heard of some people running themselves through the process and was hoping that one would happen to read this thread.  Any tips would be greatly appreciated.  (Yes, I am still going through the proper channels, but as time is a huge issue and I am having no luck, I would like the alternative of relying on myself.)


----------



## meni0n (14 Feb 2008)

Try the BPSO?


----------



## Gunner (14 Feb 2008)

Your BPSO office will have a education reimbursement clerk but they will probably refer you back to your OR as they are you POC.


----------



## PO2FinClk (14 Feb 2008)

Actually, in the vast majority of locations PSO's process these claims from start to finish, no involvement from the OR's whatsoever. If the documentation was submitted to the OR 2 things may have occured: 1- the clerk was unsure abourt the processing and is attemtping to figure it out, 2- it was forwarded to the PSO for processing.

PSO's retain full control of these claims to ensure they qualify under the apporved ILP, and to ascert the applicability of the training taken are relevant to the ILP.


----------



## Gunner (14 Feb 2008)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> Actually, in the vast majority of locations PSO's process these claims from start to finish, no involvement from the OR's whatsoever. If the documentation was submitted to the OR 2 things may have occured: 1- the clerk was unsure abourt the processing and is attemtping to figure it out, 2- it was forwarded to the PSO for processing.
> 
> PSO's retain full control of these claims to ensure they qualify under the apporved ILP, and to ascert the applicability of the training taken are relevant to the ILP.



I realize that Edmonton is not the vast majority of locations but that is the preferred course of action as relayed to me by the PSO Clk (I had submitted 4-5 previous education claims directly with the office).


----------



## Spartan (3 Mar 2008)

Old topic - new question - 
How does the Reserve Reimbursement program effect taxes? After reading through the tax guide - it states that I can only claim my eligible tuition fees "If the fees were paid or reinbursed by your employer, ... you can claim them only if the payment or reimbursement was included in your or your parent's income. " (2007 tax guide)  It then says under Education Amt: "Generally, you cannot claim this amount for a program for which you received a benefit, grant, an allowance or reimbursement of your tuition fees. However, you can claim this amt if you received salaray or wages from a job that is related to your program of study ..." (2007 Tax guide)
So my question is - how does the CF view this reimbursement - is it to be included on my T4 or is it simply other income? Does it allow me to claim my tuition or ?


----------



## lornscotpter (2 May 2009)

I've just completed BMQ and am currently going through SQ in my high school Coop program as a reserve infantry soldier. I am now aware that i am eligible for education reimbursement 50% to max $2000 total $8000, but the document is very confusing to me. Iv'e filled it out to the best of my ability but not sure on some points.

-what is MOC and where would i find out mine?
-what is UIC and where would i find out mine?
-what is the enrollment date; the day i swore in?
-where would i get a CF 1007?

I tried to submit it online on my home computer but it says i need to use a DIN computer... where would i go to use this (I am in the Lorne Scots brampton area). Is there someone to talk to at the armoury that can help me with this?
Iv'e searched and have not found much help, so any help would be greatly appreciated, thx!


----------



## dapaterson (3 May 2009)

The reimbursement program is for post-secondary studies - college or university.

Your MOC is what is now called your MOSID - the code that identifies your military occupation.

Your UIC is your unit identification code - it's a four digit number that's unique to your unit.

Your enrollment date should be the day you were sworn in.


Your orderly room should be able to assist, and provide you with a copy of your 1007.


----------



## blacktriangle (3 May 2009)

Ref DIN access, you need an account to access it, but you can do it from your unit. See if one of your staff/Sect Comd can help you out in that area...


----------



## lornscotpter (3 May 2009)

Thank you very much guys, ill find out where the orderly room is as well as ask my section commander for assistance.


----------



## Tharris (16 May 2009)

Hello, 

I was just wondering if anyone knew approximately how long it took to receive the education reimbursement.  I am currently in graduate school and will need to take time off to complete by BMOQ and subsequent courses.  The money would go a long way to taking the financial pressure off.  Any and all advice is appreciated. 

Kind Regards, 

T.


----------



## CBH99 (16 May 2009)

It took me about a month & a half to get my cheque, but it may be different depending on your specific situation.

I filled out my ILP with the help of my orderly room staff.  Once it was all filled out, it was submitted online to the case manager - who in turn approved it.  The cheque was then issued - entire time took about a month and a half.


----------



## meni0n (26 May 2009)

Wanted to see if anyone else have been in a similar situation. I completed my first ILP and obtained a Business diploma from a local University. I had a second ILP approved for Security Management certificate from University of Calgary and some of the core courses requirements for that certificate contain business courses. After trying to get reimbursement for advance credits I received in the business courses due to me having the diploma I've been told that there won't be any reimbursement of advance credit fees or even of any business related courses due to me having a business diploma. 

So my question is, has anyone obtained reimbursement for courses related to their first ILP ?


----------



## brendanhm1 (11 Jun 2009)

Last year I completed an ILP, submitted it, and received my $2000 a few months later. 

Now this year is finished, do I need to re-do the eILP? I still have the approval email sent to me...Or do I just give my transcripts and stuff to the unit clerk?

Thanks


----------



## Sly@CDA (15 Sep 2010)

We are seeking your opinion and comments!

We are in the process of looking at making changes to the way reservist request education reimbursement for part-time studies in order to better meet the needs of members of the Primary reserve.

- What are the issues or difficulties do you have when you submit your ILP? 
- Do you have access to the DIN to submit your ILP electronically? 
- Do you have an EMMA account?
- Are you aware of the online form that you can print? 
- How can we improved the process? etc..


Thanks.


----------



## chrisf (15 Sep 2010)

A majority of reservists, particularly the younger ones who are most likely going to avail of the reimbursement, do not have DIN accounts, and those who do don't always have regular access to a DIN terminal.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Sep 2010)

And it comes back to units not having enough IT resources....

In my troop we have 3 DWAN comptures, (Tp Wo, TC) I must share mine with the rest of the section commanders. Currently I am waiting for a fourth one to get hooked so then I can push the section commanders on to that one.....


----------



## brihard (15 Sep 2010)

Sly20 said:
			
		

> We are seeking your opinion and comments!
> 
> We are in the process of looking at making changes to the way reservist request education reimbursement for part-time studies in order to better meet the needs of members of the Primary reserve.
> 
> ...



First and foremost, it needs to be taken off-DIN. As was correctly pointed out, relatively few school-age reservists have DIN access, and those of us who do aren't likely to have frequent access. Give us something we can access from home; keyed, say, to our service number.

Secondly, for a new kid looking at the process for getting reimbursement, it's pretty intimidating. I'm not sure if it's assumed that we will have a clerk available to guide us through this; all too often we don't. A nice simple aide-memoir that breaks it down into numbers would be a big help.

Beyond that, though, there's not much that can be done from your guys' end I think.


----------



## chrisf (15 Sep 2010)

Actually, that would be great, a set of simple step by step instructions, available WITH the form (Actually, simple instructions with every form, and a simple operator instructions spray painted on the side of every piece of kit would be best, but that's a war I'll wage another day), better yet, a "what's this?" sort of link next to each box in the form would be incredible!

Each september for the past couple of years, I've explained to my troop directly how the education reimbursement works, what they've got to do, and offered to help anyone who comes to me through the process... given that the majority are fresh privates, this usually amounts to taking them to my office, logging in with my account, showing them the site, and sitting with them as they fill out the form, and answer whatever questions as they come up (What's a UIC? What's a MOSID? Questions for anyone with a couple of years in that seem simple, but for a green private are confusing and intimidating)


----------



## Sly@CDA (15 Sep 2010)

Thanks for your replies so far, 

Limited access to the DIN is a serious issue. Having an alternate method of submitting an ILP online without being connected to the ILP system would correct this problem. 

Did anyone visit this link before? http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/dli-dai/er-re/ilp/ilp_form/ilp.asp
  
And, how about the advice or support that you receive at your unit? Is your orderly staff knowledgeable on ER policies? Do you know which Personnel Selection Officers (PSO's) support your unit?


----------



## dangles (22 Feb 2012)

Hi there,

I am an Infanteer in the PRes who is going through SQ or BMQ-L at the moment. I know that I can get my University education reimbursed in my final year [I am in my third year now]. 

However, I want to do flight training towards gaining my Private Pilot's License, or Commercial Pilot's License. I was wondering if that would be reimbursed, considering that the flight school I will be attending is registered under the Private Career Colleges Act 2005?

I realize I would have to fill out an ILP stating why it would be beneficial for myself as an Infanteer to do this training, however I believe with the right words I could make it pass. Yet, is this something one can even get reimbursed?

Thanks for the help, sorry if it is in the wrong forum.


----------



## MJP (22 Feb 2012)

You are usually restricted by the fact that it has to be for a degree or diploma but throw it in and hope for the best.


210.801 - EDUCATION REIMBURSEMENT - PRIMARY RESERVE

210.801(1) (Purpose) This instruction sets out the policy for the reimbursement of education expenses for eligible members to obtain a degree or diploma at a university, college or other education institution.


----------



## dangles (22 Feb 2012)

MJP said:
			
		

> You are usually restricted by the fact that it has to be for a degree or diploma but throw it in and hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 210.801 - EDUCATION REIMBURSEMENT - PRIMARY RESERVE
> ...



Thank you for the help...I guess I can still try!


----------



## Zoomie (22 Feb 2012)

Most probably not. What benefit to the CF would be gained by you getting a PPL/CPL?  You would never be employed in your trade where pilot skills would be required.


----------



## exgunnertdo (22 Feb 2012)

I worked in the same section as the ILP people last year, shared an office with one of the staff officers who sees ILP applications.

I can't comment specifically about PPL, but they were dealing with another situation (and I forget the details) where an application was denied because it didn't lead to a degree or diploma.  The member's case was very good, but the policy was clear the the program of study has to lead to a degree or diploma.  That critical piece of the CBI wasn't up for interpretation.

Like you said, though, nothing lost in trying.


----------



## Shrek1985 (10 Jul 2012)

1. can I view what is left in my ILP online? I have been through emma and it shows what I was allocated for each year, but not how much I actually got or how much is left in my ILP

2. I am interested in pursuing accredation of my military training and experience, but my school (UWO) says essentially to go and do something anatomically unlikely. The PSO office says it should work though. Anyone got any tips on this? i'd love to make my school eat some serious fecal matter after all they've put me through and a few credits seems like a good way to do it.


thanks

Shrek


----------



## jeffb (10 Jul 2012)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> I am interested in pursuing accredation of my military training and experience, but my school (UWO) says essentially to go and do something anatomically unlikely. The PSO office says it should work though. Anyone got any tips on this?



The University decides what they are going to accept as a prior learning assessment recognition (PLAR). The PSO has nothing to do with this. If it makes you feel any better, and it will not, I only got 1 year worth of credits at U of T for a 3 year college diploma.

If you disagree with the PLAR assessment, you should follow up through the appeal process at your school.


----------



## Shrek1985 (19 Jul 2012)

Well, right now, they want to kick me out for failing two classes, so one appeal at a time, i think. but if i could make this work anything that would get me a degree and out of the school system faster would be a good thing.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jul 2012)

It is no uncommon for a university to have the policy that if you are failing your Major, they kick you our for a period of time.


----------



## brihard (19 Jul 2012)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> but if i could make this work anything that would get me a degree and out of the school system faster would be a good thing.



How's about attending, working at, and passing your classes? That got me a degree and out of school pretty expediently.

As for your ILP- I assume this is under the reserve education reimbursement. If you're a full time degree student you'll get up to $2k per year, though if you're punting classes you may not get all of that. Your max entitlement is four individual years of up to $2k each, in the same degree program. You can defer it for a couple years if necessary- I did due to deployment - but you can't piecemeal a maximum $8k over several years as you're sporadically successful. 

For PLARs- what aspect of your military service to date do you think should actually get you _academic_ accreditation? It's a ways up the ladder in the infantry before we touch on anything with the kind of skull sweat that should get equivalency. Have you done some OPMEs? ILQ?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (19 Jul 2012)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> Well, right now, they want to kick me out for failing two classes, so one appeal at a time, i think. but if i could make this work anything that would get me a degree and out of the school system faster would be a good thing.



So you want a school to grant you a degree even though you have proved to them that you cannot meet their standards?


----------



## Shrek1985 (22 Jul 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> How's about attending, working at, and passing your classes? That got me a degree and out of school pretty expediently.
> 
> For PLARs- what aspect of your military service to date do you think should actually get you _academic_ accreditation? It's a ways up the ladder in the infantry before we touch on anything with the kind of skull sweat that should get equivalency. Have you done some OPMEs? ILQ?



Nobody works harder for less return inside a classroom than I do Brihard. Not everyone is suited to public education and performance at school is no indication of either ability or intelligence.

I don't know though; my MOS is Infantry, not PSO officer, so I buy what they sell me Brihard, since that's their job. Based on your attitude you must have a whole PHD worth just waiting for you cash it in, so why don't you go do that if you're not going to actually be helpful?



			
				AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> So you want a school to grant you a degree even though you have proved to them that you cannot meet their standards?



Well, honestly, what I figured was that after a lifetime of school making me miserable, I had finally gotten a break.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (22 Jul 2012)

I've read and re-read this whole conversation over a few times and I can't help but feel you have a chip on your shoulder about your education. 

The point Brihard was making (that you misinterpreted) was: what aspect of your training as a reserve infantry corporal do you think your school should write off as part of your degree? Did your IPSWQ have a PO on Economic Theory from 1800-1900 (for example)?

And what on earth makes you think they owe you a degree? Because that is what it sounds like. No one made you go to university. Maybe you should reassess what you want from higher education and change tack while you still can.


----------



## brihard (22 Jul 2012)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> Nobody works harder for less return inside a classroom than I do Brihard. Not everyone is suited to public education and performance at school is no indication of either ability or intelligence.
> 
> I don't know though; my MOS is Infantry, not PSO officer, so I buy what they sell me Brihard, since that's their job. Based on your attitude you must have a whole PHD worth just waiting for you cash it in, so why don't you go do that if you're not going to actually be helpful?
> 
> Well, honestly, what I figured was that after a lifetime of school making me miserable, I had finally gotten a break.



Nope, I've just got a bachelor's in basket weaving that I plugged away at around taskings and tour. With my eight and a bit years in the infantry I cannot honestly think of anything I've done military side that I feel deserves academic recognition within the scope of what we find in university. And little of what I've ever done in university has been much help militarily. The best I was ever able to pull off was get a university credit PLARed as an OPME- certainly nothing the other way round. The memorization of laundry lists and the learning by rote that gets you through a PLQ or a DP3 doesn't translate to the pedagogical methods used in higher education. Perhaps given what you've offered about yourself, giving you a reality check on this is as much help as I or anyone else is likely to be on this thread.


----------



## mike63 (23 Jul 2012)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> 1. can I view what is left in my ILP online? I have been through emma and it shows what I was allocated for each year, but not how much I actually got or how much is left in my ILP
> 
> 2. I am interested in pursuing accredation of my military training and experience, but my school (UWO) says essentially to go and do something anatomically unlikely. The PSO office says it should work though. Anyone got any tips on this? i'd love to make my school eat some serious fecal matter after all they've put me through and a few credits seems like a good way to do it.
> 
> ...



Just to answer your question.  Contact either your ROR RMS Clk or your nearest PSO office.  They will go into ICMS (ILP Claims Management System), see what you were endorsed for in your ILP, see what you have already claimed (if any) and then will be able to tell you what you have left.


----------



## Shrek1985 (5 Aug 2012)

Shucks fellas seems like you all need to give your PSO officer and the University of Manitoba a call.

Hint; PLQ=business management.

Also, you might take a look at exactly what kind of things they teach in university these days, never mind the quality. I see courses on management, leadership, logistics, ect. And how about teacher's college? How many courses have you taught on? Mod 1 PLQ; leading people on PT? Crossfit instructor quals? CQC, did you know they accredit martial arts in some places? How about the Raven program? the one for teaching native people army skills, I just bet there is a famil portion which could dovetail as an intro to native studies. Any advanced first aid? Cultural famil courses for OMLT? We have loads of Psyops-trained guys in my outfit now, that could count-as Psychology credit.

How may tours do you have and where? Wanna bet you learned anything about international relations?

Close protection course? I'll be damned if that won't give you a pass on some police studies training at some point.

Those skills are universal. There is no magic behind ivied walls, let me tell you.

it's the university crowd that get's suckered by skills you can pick up in uniform starting with cadets. The military does education better than most schools anyways. What I learned on Mod 2 and as a cadet about teaching made me a better instructor than most of those i found at the front of my classes through highschool and university.


----------



## GeoJen (24 Feb 2013)

I am interested in ILP and was wondering if anyone on here could tell me more about it?
Is there obligatory service with it? And can I do it while still on my initial contract? 
Thanks


----------



## Occam (24 Feb 2013)

You've got it backwards.  You want information on the Regular Force Education Reimbursement Program (Reg F ER).

You submit an ILP (Individual Learning Plan) to seek approval for reimbursement of courses that you will take in the future under Reg F ER.

Be aware that funding is up in the air for next fiscal year - see http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109469.0.


----------



## UnwiseCritic (21 Oct 2013)

I am hoping to make the leap to officer at some point in my career. But I am not eager to attend school for four years straight. As I could be working and gaining qualifications in that time. And most schools allow at least 2 years to be transferred over into a undergrad program. So an ILP could work out quite well. As I'm thinking of going to the dark side in 6-8 years. However I think I would like to attend a university for a semester to kickstart my schooling. And I think having that semester and face time with professors would make me a more effective distance learner. And now to near future would be a good time to do it as I don't have much rank so my absence for 4 months won't be as damaging as it would be if I held a higher position in the platoon. Plus we're a peacetime army now, so there is not a huge strain for bodies. Even if I choose not to go officer I think having even some education would help once I become an nco. It will at least help me articulate myself better and probably help with the paperwork. And I do believe once warrants promotion is in sight that some schooling can help. Should I go that far up the ranks.

If its not possible, it's not possible. I have the form from the pso filled out and ready to go up the chain of command. I just want to come in with a clearer idea of what I want/able to do. If it is possible I am willing to pay and or sign more years of my life away.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Oct 2013)

I read your post but wasn't really able to pick out a question ???


----------



## CombatMacguyver (6 Apr 2015)

Does anyone have an updated link for the ILP?  All the links I have now just 404 (internet links, haven't hit the DIN yet).

Thanks.

http://www.cda.forces.gc.ca/DLM/engraph/services/er/ilp/ilp_e.asp  (this doesn't work anymore)


----------



## mariomike (6 Apr 2015)

CombatMacguyver said:
			
		

> Does anyone have an updated link for the ILP?  All the links I have now just 404 (internet links, haven't hit the DIN yet).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.cda.forces.gc.ca/DLM/engraph/services/er/ilp/ilp_e.asp  (this doesn't work anymore)



You may have better luck there.


----------



## CombatMacguyver (7 Apr 2015)

Seems as though there isn't an internet link at all anymore.  I could've sworn there was, whatever.

http://img-dcb-ioutpro.forces.mil.ca:88/ILP/engraph/login_e.asp?act=out

Is the current DIN link if anyone else needs it in the future.


----------



## Mediman14 (12 Feb 2016)

Does anyone know if you can access  the individualized learning plan on a home computer to fill out an application?

Thanks


----------



## mariomike (12 Feb 2016)

Mediman14 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if you can access  the individualized learning plan on a home computer to fill out an application?



You may find this discussion of interest,

All things Individual Learning Plan/ILP (merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/27773.25

For future reference, perhaps this discussion will be merged with, "All things Individual Learning Plan/ILP (merged)".


----------



## Mediman14 (12 Feb 2016)

Thanks


----------



## mariomike (12 Feb 2016)

Mediman14 said:
			
		

> Thanks



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## max021 (12 Feb 2016)

no uou can only do it from the Dwan account or Din .but you can send a Ilp paper form by mail refer to your pso for the paper form


----------



## Brasidas (22 Nov 2016)

Does anyone have a working, non-DWAN link for me to update an ILP?

I could've sworn my branch chief showed me one last month, but I can't find it.

FYI, conducted site and google searches, and attempted to post question to https://army.ca/forums/threads/27773/post-1360586/topicseen.html#msg1360586 when I was advised to start a new thread.


----------



## Swingline1984 (22 Nov 2016)

**never mind I'm dumb (just noticed your original link).


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Jan 2017)

Few questions about schooling (POC email on DWAN is inactive and all the old links I had were lost in a server update)

1. Is the reimbursement for NCMs taking the NCM-PD still at 50% upon completion of the program or has it been raised back up to 100%? [ I had thought it switched to 50% but a clerk I spoke with was sure it was 100%]

2. If a member wants to take a 2 year (part time and/or online)diploma, say a general arts and science, is there a program that will offer a reimbursement like the NCM-PDs Defense and Security program?

3. Is there any funds or grants in the system that will allow young (or poor, essentially) NCMs to be lent or gifted money in order for them to take post secondary education?


----------



## sidemount (10 Jan 2017)

If you want to do something other than the ncm pd, go for it.
The ILP process is the same and still at 100% as far as I know

Sent from my Samsung S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## runormal (3 Feb 2018)

ILP Program has been moved to a new site.

See new link - http://eilp-paie.kingston.mil.ca/en/Login/Index


----------



## Canuck_55555 (27 Mar 2018)

What is ILP? I can’t get a good answer off of the internet. And also, after I am done university (if I go with the reserve plan) can I just go straight to regular force? 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## mariomike (27 Mar 2018)

Canuck_55555 said:
			
		

> What is ILP?



All things Individual Learning Plan/ILP (merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/27773.25
3 pages.


----------



## wnhan (12 Jul 2018)

Hi,

I have accepted an offer of employment with the CAF. My official enrollment date is in mid-August. I am planning on obtaining at least one Master`s Degree part-time while serving as a full-time Regular Force member. Obviously, I will be extremely busy during BMOQ and will not have time to study part-time. My questions are as follows:

1) When I participate in my trades training after BMOQ, will I have time to study part-time or is the workload so heavy in trades training that I will need to use my own time to study my trade? My trade is Construction Engineering Officer.

2) If it is feasible to actually study towards a Master's Degree part-time during trades training (after BMOQ has been completed), can I start participating in the Individual Learning Plan right away and have the CAF reimburse me for the tuition fees/books?

If anyone has any insight, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Jul 2018)

Focus on your trade training. You'll have plenty of time once you actually start your career at your first posting to study for other stuff. No one cares if you have a master's because you're junk at your real job as you were studying part time instead of focusing on your full time job.


----------



## garb811 (8 Apr 2019)

Heads up for anyone pondering an ILP for a program that you haven't started, they have changed the program, again. Go to the handy dandy CANFORGEN page and all the details are there.

BLUF: If you have an approved ILP you should be good to go but if you are just starting, they have imposed a number of conditions and restrictions.


----------



## sidemount (8 Apr 2019)

Looking for the CANFORGEN on the CAF App.
Do you have a number for it, or is this a new one coming out?


----------



## garb811 (8 Apr 2019)

It was published today and I just had time to read it before heading off for something. I looked for it on the app too so I could cut and paste it in to the thread but...

If nobody does it before I get a chance I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## dangerboy (9 Apr 2019)

CANFORGEN 046/19 - CMP 028/19 041536Z APR 19

CHANGES TO CAF REGULAR FORCE EDUCATION REIMBURSEMENT (ER) PROGRAM

UNCLASSIFIED

REFS: A. COMPENSATION AND BENEFITS INSTRUCTIONS (CBI) 210.80 TUITION FEES, BOOKS AND INSTRUMENTS 
 B. CANFORGEN 136/04 CHANGES TO CF EDUCATION REIMBURSEMENT 
 C. ADM (HR-MIL) MIL PERS INSTR 17/04 EDUCATION REIMBURSEMENT FOR THE REGULAR FORCE 
 D. COMPENSATION AND BENEFITS INSTRUCTIONS (CBI) 210.801 - EDUCATION REIMBURSEMENT - PRIMARY RESERVE 
 E. COMPENSATION AND BENEFITS INSTRUCTIONS (CBI) 210.802 - SKILLS COMPLETION PROGRAM - REGULAR FORCE 

1. THE REGULAR FORCE EDUCATION REIMBURSEMENT (ER) PROGRAM (REFS A-C) IS DESIGNED TO SUPPORT SELF DEVELOPMENT OF CAF MEMBERS THROUGHOUT THEIR CAREERS. THE POPULARITY OF THE PROGRAM NECESSITATES ADJUSTMENTS TO PROGRAM GOVERNANCE IN ORDER TO ASSURE LONG TERM AFFORDABILITY AND TO ENSURE PROGRAMS OF STUDY ALIGN WITH THE CURRENT AND FUTURE NEEDS OF THE CAF. THE ER SUITE OF PROGRAMS IS CURRENTLY BASELINE FUNDED FOR 6.7 MILLION DOLLARS PER FISCAL YEAR. HOWEVER, HISTORICAL EXPENDITURES OVER THE PAST SEVERAL YEARS ARE 12 MILLION DOLLARS PER YEAR. FISCAL PRUDENCE DEMANDS THAT MEASURES BE UNDERTAKEN TO REDUCE THE COST OF THESE PROGRAMS. TO ENSURE THE ER PROGRAM REMAINS VIABLE, REFINEMENTS ARE NEEDED AS OUTLINED IN THE FOLLOWING PARAS. 

2. FOR THOSE APPLYING FOR THE ER BENEFIT, THEY MUST STILL FOLLOW DIRECTIONS AT REF A WHICH REQUIRES A MEMBER TO HAVE AN AUTHORIZED COURSE OF STUDY IN ORDER TO BE REIMBURSED. AUTHORIZATION CONSISTS OF AN INDIVIDUAL LEARNING PLAN (ILP) APPROVED BY CDA/MILPERSGEN HQ. MEMBERS CAN SUBMIT THEIR ILP FOR APPROVAL BY ACCESSING THE ELECTRONIC INDIVIDUAL LEARNING PROGRAM AT HTTP://EILP-PAIE.KINGSTON.MIL.CA/EN/LOGIN/INDEX 

3. IAW REFS B AND C, CDA/MILPERSGEN APPROVAL OF AN ILP, FOR REGULAR FORCE MEMBERS SEEKING EDUCATIONAL REIMBURSEMENT, IS PRIMARILY BASED ON WHETHER THE PROPOSED COURSE OF STUDY IS IN THE INTEREST OF THE CAF. EFFECTIVE UPON RELEASE OF THIS CANFORGEN, ILP FOR REGULAR FORCE MEMBERS WILL NOT NORMALLY BE APPROVED WHEN THE PROPOSED COURSE OF STUDY: 

     a. IS NOT APPLICABLE TO THE MEMBER�S CURRENT OR ANTICIPATED MILITARY ROLE OR OCCUPATION 

     b. DOES NOT LEAD TO A DIPLOMA OR DEGREE AWARDED FROM AN APPROVED CANADIAN UNIVERSITY, COLLEGE OR EDUCATIONAL INSTITUTION 

     c. IS AT A NON-CANADIAN EDUCATIONAL INSTITUTION 

     d. LEADS DIRECTLY TO A DOCTORATE DEGREE 

     e. WOULD REQUIRE REIMBURSEMENT GREATER THAN 28,500 DOLLARS FOR AN UNDERGRADUATE DEGREE OR DIPLOMA 

     f. WOULD LEAD TO THE MEMBER BEING REIMBURSED MORE THAN 38,000 DOLLARS OVER THE MEMBER�S CAREER IAW REF A 

4. PREVIOUSLY APPROVED ILPS WILL CONTINUE TO BE FUNDED AS AGREED BETWEEN CDA/MILPERSGEN AND THE MEMBER. AMENDMENTS TO EXISTING ILPS THAT WOULD CAUSE A BREACH OF PARA 3F LIMITS ABOVE, WILL BE REVIEWED BY CDA/MILPERSGEN, IN CONSULTATION WITH THE MEMBER, BASED ON THESE NEW CRITERIA / RESTRICTIONS 

5. NO CHANGE TO REFS D AND E


----------



## Navy_Pete (9 Apr 2019)

Wow, at $12M per year, they are spending about $170 per member.

Also, with B, will no longer be able to use it for getting professional certifications or similar.

That seems brutally short sighted, but at least they are honest about how cheap they are about actually putting money where their mouth is in terms of funding development of personnel outside the normal checklist for trades


----------



## Arrrgh (11 May 2019)

Just to let people know, I started an ILP last semester (program approved) and was at least temporarily denied funding for adding courses semester (says will be reviewed if more funds become available).

So basically already approved ILPs are not all safe unless all the courses have already been approved.


----------



## ballz (26 May 2019)

It's a joke. I can't wait to see how much money the DND turns in this year, I guarantee you it's more than $6 million. I've been trying to find the info but I believe 2018 they turned in close to $1 billion dollars. And yet we need to make cuts to one of the best benefits we have?

I was fortunate that my program is done this year and the remaining money was endorsed. However, there were people who had the program approved back in November to start in May, paid their registration fees in March, and have been told they won't be grandfathered like the CANFORGEN says because "the funding wasn't approved yet." The funding is never approved until 1 Apr 19 because as a matter of formality.

Meanwhile the CAF is making a big push for us to get this particular program done (CPA designation)... and it costs about half of a Master's degree. So if the "APPROVAL OF AN ILP <cut> IS PRIMARILY BASED ON WHETHER THE PROPOSED COURSE OF STUDY IS IN THE INTEREST OF THE CAF" and these cuts are necessary "IN ORDER TO ASSURE LONG TERM AFFORDABILITY," they should be encouraging people to take a $15,000 CPA designation instead of a $37,000 Masters of Accounting (which is accredited by CPA Canada and only exists to prepare people for the CPA exam).


----------



## doggroomer (29 May 2019)

How can it be, that not even 2 months within the fiscal year and they already have no more funding for ILP's?  
This new system is a joke.  As somebody who is to be medically released in the near future, I was really hoping to be able to take advantage of the ill/injured members ILP to start my education while I'm still in.  
I was denied 3 times in the last 2 months.  Once for something that doesn't pertain to my trade (to which I had no idea that this change even existed).  Second apparently the same thing, but I have appealed it.  And the last due to no more funding.

Talk about supporting those in their transition period.


----------



## Drallib (10 Sep 2020)

I just read on the DWAN SWS that all ILPs will be cancelled by 31 December 2020, CANFORGEN to be released eventually. I thought I would give a heads up. 

I emailed them this morning asking if I don't submit my claims by 31 December is that means I won't get reimbursed. They replied saying that the courses have to end prior to 31 December 2020 in order to be reimbursed. Then you have 12 months to submit the claim.

I just wanted to let people know this information in case some of you (like myself) are currently taking courses and maybe had until early 2021 to complete them, but knowing this information you may have adequate time to plan accordingly.

Edit: a new plan called "Education Expense Reimbursement" will replace the ILP.


----------



## jeffb (10 Sep 2020)

Drallib said:
			
		

> I just read on the DWAN SWS that all ILPs will be cancelled by 31 December 2020, CANFORGEN to be released eventually. I thought I would give a heads up.



What is SWS? Can you talk me on to the DWAN link or PM me a link?


----------



## CountDC (6 Oct 2020)

I have been informed that it is the standard funding issue we have every year.  Currently funding is only approved to end Dec so any courses finishing after that are not funded.  That may or may not change so be sure you can afford to swallow the cost.   Really with ILP every year is a crap shoot and it is best to plan on swallowing the cost.  If you are able to claim it is a bonus for you.  A point for some as I didn't get it at first - approved ILP does not mean you will be reimbursed, it merely means your plan falls within the ILP perimeter and eligible for funding if available.  When it reads funded then you can submit a claim.


----------



## MJP (6 Oct 2020)

CountDC said:
			
		

> I have been informed that it is the standard funding issue we have every year.  Currently funding is only approved to end Dec so any courses finishing after that are not funded.  That may or may not change so be sure you can afford to swallow the cost.   Really with ILP every year is a crap shoot and it is best to plan on swallowing the cost.  If you are able to claim it is a bonus for you.  A point for some as I didn't get it at first - approved ILP does not mean you will be reimbursed, it merely means your plan falls within the ILP perimeter and eligible for funding if available.  When it reads funded then you can submit a claim.



It is that and the ILP system is likely changing in the near future with all current ILPs being cancelled and a new programme rolled out by Apr 21.


----------

